# Looking for a Roto Zip



## MillerClemsonHD (Feb 16, 2007)

I am looking for a rotozip. Will be used for a few DIY projects (remodeling a few rooms replacing plaster with drywall) and possibly a few other projects from time to time. 

Any suggestions or info is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## timber (Nov 30, 2007)

Got mine from Lowes, but I've also seen them at Home Depot, don't have all the attachments yet but definately a must have. I use mine for everything. That sucker probably paid for itself the first week I had it! Just having it for the new counter tops I put in was worth it.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Except for cutting out openings in drywall, it's the most useless tool I have ever purchased.:huh:


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Rehabber said:


> Except for cutting out openings in drywall, it's the most useless tool I have ever purchased.:huh:


I agree with Rehabber.


----------



## timber (Nov 30, 2007)

you guys must not be thinking outside the box. I use mine as a dremel to sharpen my chain saws, I put a 3'' diamond blade on it to cut tile, metal cutting blade to cut re-bar, wire brush to clean rust off tools or to clean paint off metal, 3'' sawblade to cut elec. box holes in wood and paneling, it's got tons of grinders, a buffer for cleaning brass hardware plus the rowter. I've probably used for other stuff, but this was what I've used it for just this year! You guys aren't gettin' your moneys worth.


----------



## ez-e (Dec 12, 2007)

It works great for cutting drywall as stated. The thinking outside the box uses not so much. Cutting rebar? That must have taken 20 minutes a stick! My opinion, which admitedly isn't worth much, is that they're great for drywall and anything else i bet there's a better tool for the job. And the cordless ones suck, make sure to get corded.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

I've had my Roto-Zip for about 5 or 6 years now and I pretty much bought and actually use all of the attachments.

With the right angle adapter and a diamond blade, I've cut a straight edge across floor tile that was already down in place to accomodate a new vanity or shower pan, etc.

With a metal cutting blade on it, I've cut out both sides of the rectangular doggie door hole in a metal-clad exterior door. Done the exact same thing in stucco with the masonry cutting blade in place.

With the plunge router attachment in place and the Porter Cable templates and bit, I've mortised out for hinges and striker plates when hanging an interior door.

The edge guide and circle cutters have proven themselves to be very useful over the years as well.

For me and my needs, it's a "go to" type of tool that can do in a pinch what only expensive dedicated specialty tools can do all of the time. I have a DeWalt cut-out tool as well but it's a very limited type of tool.


----------



## davefoc (Dec 18, 2007)

I bought a roto-zip about five years ago at the beginning of a career transition from electrical engineer to semi-retirement maintaining and renovating an old apartment bldg. we own.

It was one of the first power tools I bought.

Initially I used it quite a bit for a variety of things.

Gradually, I got more specialized tools that have almost eliminated any use I have for my rotozip.

The grinder attachment is nice but a 4.5 inch grinder is much better. I thought I might continue to use the rotozip grinder where a small grinder would be better. So far an application like that hasn't come up. 

I know some pros use rotozip's for cutting dry wall, but for what I do a utility knife and a drywall stab saw seem to be perfectly adequate and I'd never drag out my rotozip for the occasional dry wall work I do.

Somebody mentioned the router. I have a regular router now, but there are times when a smaller router would be just the right thing. I do occasionally use my rotozip as a router even though I don't have the router attachment. This is one of my little annoyances with the product. A cheap small router base attachment would be great, but what they sell is a fancy plunge router attachment that costs fifty bucks or more. For a little more you can buy a dedicated small router.

Most of the tile cutting demos using the rotary cutter bit are close to fraudulent in my view. The specialized tile bit dulls almost instantly. I did notice a $40 rotozip tile blade at Lowes yesterday. This might work, but I have various other ways of making special tile cuts that don't involve a $40 blade that I'm not going to use all that often.

As far as scroll work goes, a regular jig saw with a scroll blade is much faster and you don't constantly need to replace fairly expensive bits.

My first rotozip failed from dust contamination of the switch just after the warrantee period had ended after Bosch had bought the company. Bosch very graciously sent me a brand new one, asking me to just cut the cord of the old one and throw it away. I did that.

I'm not sorry I have the tool and on occasions it is the perfect tool for the job, like when you need to make a cut with no clearance behind the material being cut. But overall, I think this tool was way over hyped by the infomercials and I think many people would be better served by other options.

ETA: I've never regrouted tile but I made an effort to remove old grout with a rotozip and the grout removal blade. It might work with the right technique, but I don't know what that would be. It was very difficult to keep the saw from wandering into and cutting the tile. I think I noticed some kind of grout removal attachment in the rotozip tool display yesterday at Lowes. Maybe this works, I don't know.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.......

I've own 2 over the last 8, 9 years,......

They make a Great corded Die-Grinder where there's no Air available,........
That's what Killed the 1st 1,..... 
Cutting 4" holes in a Fiberglass double walled tank to create a Septic Tank,..... The solid carbide bit was glowing Red,..... Unfortunately,.... It passed it's heat to the bearing,+ I barely got it done when it Died......

That 1,+ it's replacement came from ebay,........ I bought them both for less than 1/2 the going rate at the box stores,.... The 2nd 1 came in the Big toolbox, with abunch of attachments that I still haven't used them all.....

I think that the 1 "Job" the roto-zip is Supposed to be used for, is 1 of the things I've Never done with it,.......
Cut Drywall..........................


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

It sure is nice to have around when you're at a jobsite and don't have a router or tile saw or grinder with you. Saves me from having to make another trip and allows me to get the job done while I'm there. Not as easy and effortless as the specialty tool itself is to use but the Roto-Zip is very much like the Swiss Army knife of power tools.


----------



## Den69RS96 (Mar 2, 2007)

I've used mine mainly with the right angle attachment. The rotorzip is a great all around tool. I've used it to cut off old bolts on my 69 camaro. I recently picked up a dewalt grinder, but the rotor zip is useful because of its small size and gets into spots my grinder can't. I also used it for drywall as well. I tried cutting thin piece of plywood with the drill bit since the manual says it cuts wood, but that was a waste of time. Use a jig saw or circular saw for wood.


----------

